
MobaXterm free Xserver and tabbed SSH client for Windows - mirceasoaica
http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/
======
Elrac
I've been using this for about 2 years at work, and am pretty happy to have a
program that provides ssh access and an X Windows servers "out of the box."
It's nice that I can recommend this to my colleagues and then not have them
come back to me with a lot of questions about how to get it working.

For me, MobaXTerm is a well-working substitute for PuTTy + MinGW.

The GUI does a few things differently from how I'd prefer. I think the SFTP
client doesn't work with the style of password authentication I work with, and
I wasn't able to get the "master control port" functionality working
successfully. But mostly, it Just Works, and that's a good thing to be able to
say of a piece of software.

I don't use the GUI to run Unix-y programs, though. I've installed some
assortment of MinGW-based Unix utilities that will mostly run from my command
line or (preferrably, for me) from ConEmu. For when I really need industrial-
strength CygWin, I use the command line built into Git - or maybe CygWin
itself.

------
bryanlarsen
MobaXterm is nice, but be aware that it doesn't play well with Unix tools
other than the old versions that it comes bundled with. I use vagrant for all
development now, so I thought that meant I could use Windows. I tried setting
up an environment that used MobaXterm, a newer version of git, rsync, vagrant,
VirtualBox and Emacs. That wasn't much to ask, I thought -- every other Unix
tool I needed could run inside the vagrant boxes. However, I just couldn't get
everything to work together after days of fiddling. One symptom of the
problem: almost all of the above tools come with their own copy of SSH.

My recommendation: install mingw-get [1], and then install everything from
there.

[1]
[http://www.mingw.org/wiki/Getting_Started](http://www.mingw.org/wiki/Getting_Started)

------
leni536
It looks nice. I suggest that all http requests to redirect to https (also
enabling HSTS and preload it into browsers HSTS list), it makes admins easier
to suggest the software for their users. On the other hand I wouldn't suggest
a closed source software for ssh for my users, but that's just me. However
it's hard to suggest putty for Windows users either since it's _virtually
impossible to download it securely_ [1]. I think the most secure suggestion is
cygwin+openssh also it's the most inconvenient.

[1] [https://noncombatant.org/2014/03/03/downloading-software-
saf...](https://noncombatant.org/2014/03/03/downloading-software-safely-is-
nearly-impossible/)

~~~
frik
It's based on GNU GPL software and MobaXTerm is under GPL v3. I found the
license link on the bottom
([http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/license.html](http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/license.html))
and the source files
([http://download.mobatek.net/sources/?C=M;O=D](http://download.mobatek.net/sources/?C=M;O=D)).
"To compile the program, you will need Borland Delphi 7 Professional Edition
with the Jedi VCL library, AlphaControls components, SecureBlackbox components
and Overbyte ICS components." (from the readme in mobaxterm-7.7-src.tar.bz2)

~~~
leni536
Oh, sorry then. It seems to be a plus for a security critical software that
it's open source though, it could be advertised more. Although compiling the
pro version for free could be simple, it requires more expensive software to
do so.

------
vnuk
I've been using it for a year or so as my main terminal app (putty
replacement), renewed for 2nd year and will keep using it. While it is a great
kitchen sink for anyone on Windows overall UI experience is not so great.
Windows UI guidelines are not followed - dialog boxes look like they are from
another planet. Occasional weirdness occur with SFTP browser not starting when
connecting (app restart required) and other little things like that. Support
is decent. Loving MOSH support.

------
faizshah
I loved this app but I couldn't find anything as fully featured for mac, does
anyone know of anything similar for OSX?

~~~
pingec
Maybe
[http://www.royalapplications.com/ts/osx/features](http://www.royalapplications.com/ts/osx/features)

~~~
faizshah
Thanks, this looks great! It doesn't appear to have SCP or FTP as connection
types though.

~~~
tw04
The developer is extremely responsive, you could probably reach out and ask.
Typically for scp or ftp I just use a terminal session anyways. You can setup
custom connection strings, so you could have a terminal session launch and
connect with scp/ftp.

------
bikeshack
Where is it storing the keys? The amount of clients I have tested that store
keys in plaintext locally on the hard drive. It is mostly trivial to hoover
these up if you are so inclined. Most malware checks for the default paths to
keys on your system. Of course, if the value you enter is checked against a
hash we are fine, but most people do not take that step of entering the pass
each time. In other words, if I can fire up the application and suddenly I'm
in an SSH session, so can anybody else. A common technique I have seen in some
clients is using the machine GUID as a salt to login, but even that can be
hoovered up by malware and replayed on another system.

------
StartupMax
Free as a best examples of modern day demo crippleware

>Max. 12 sessions >Max. 2 SSH tunnels >Max. 4 macros >Max. 360 seconds for
Tftp, Nfs and Cron

------
yc1010
Looks great, ive been using Putty Connection Manager since forever when stuck
on Windows but its not being maintained for years.

------
zwieback
Have not used putty or WinSCP in the couple years since I've installed
MobaXTerm. Nice package.

